#  Chat Ecke >   Wie viel kosten deine Sünden? >

## urologiker

So, dann lasst mal die Zahlen sprechen! 
Wie moralisch seid ihr...?  Zum Sündenrechner!

----------


## Gregorthom

*Deine Sündenquittung*  *90 € *  
Na, da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt. Die 90€ hab ich auch noch übrig *g*

----------


## Crazykeks

Meine Sündenquittung......  *750,01 Euro*  Sind hier außer angehenden Ärzten vielleicht auch noch Angestellte eines Kreditinstituts anwesend..lach 
Ich scheine einer von der schlimmen Sorte zu sein...lach

----------


## Leonessa

129,98... ist das noch okay? 
@Uro, wie viel musst du denn zahlen?

----------


## urologiker

Das willst du nicht wissen...

----------


## Brava

UPS
Meins verrate ich besser auch nicht

----------


## Frosch

*lach* 312 Euro, irgendwas. 
Ohje. Muß ich mich jetzt schämen?  :laughter01:

----------


## Christiane

340,03 Euro... ach Gott. Ganz schö teuer, der Spaß. Meine Sünden hatte ich bisher nie als Sünden gesehen.

----------


## SurferRosa

*130.59 *  
Ich bin halt ein ganz braver  :yes_3_cut:

----------


## lucy230279

@crazykeks, 
jep, bin angestellte eines kreditinstitutes, brauchst du nen kredit?
kannste haben :c_laugh:   *595,31  *  :shy_5new:  
äähhemmm,
bei meinem freund sind es *895,30*, mss ich mir jetzt sorgen machen? :loser_3_cut: 
vergebe noch einen kredit :laughter01:

----------


## Crazykeks

@lucy...yo will mir unter umständen noch die eine oder andere sünde gönnen.. :c_laugh:  
aber wenn dein freund noch höher liegt dann bin ich wenigstens nicht der erste auf der schwarzen Liste..lach

----------


## Falke

:k_crying: Verdammt was hab ich falsch gemacht ? 
3461,20  
ich glaube die Hölle freut sich auf mich !  :vampire_flying:  :scull:  :i_angry_steaming:  :devil_3:

----------


## urologiker

Wenn man weiß, dass 3798.36 € der Höchstbetrag ist, dann bist du doch recht sportlich, Falke. 
Und das war dann auch ein recht umfassendes Geständnis...böse, böse...  :Grin:  :Grin:  :Grin:

----------


## Crazykeks

> Verdammt was hab ich falsch gemacht ? 
> 3461,20  
> ich glaube die Hölle freut sich auf mich !

  
Jetztz gehts mir wieder gut...lach 
Schlechtes Gewissen beendet

----------


## Sammlerin

:emot33_zipped: 1608.84 :emot33_zipped:   :k_tongue_1:  No Commence!!!!! schliesslich lüg ich ja, dass sich die Balken biegen!!

----------


## lucy230279

@falke, 
sorry, das kann ich gar nicht glauben. 
aber ich kann kredite bis 50.000  vergeben, also, das geht schon noch... :c_laugh:

----------


## Brava

Lucy  her mit schnell!!!!!!!!
ich habe auch ein hauffen *1430.47 €*

----------


## lucy230279

alles klar, ich komm mal vorbei und rechne es als dienstreise ab :d_smily_tooth:

----------


## Brava

Klar gern doch
Bring den grossen Koffer mit gelle

----------


## Maggie

Hahaha ich geb hier doch nicht meine Sünden ein. lööööl 
Urologiker wer bezahlt Dich denn :Huh?:  *gggg* 
Lieber Gruß Maggie

----------


## Falke

Ich habe noch nie bei solchen Tests gelogen schon aus reinem Glauben das sich daraus ja auch was positives ergibt. 
Der nützliche Efekt aus seinen Fehlern gelernt zu haben und für sein weiteres Leben zu lernen

----------


## Crazykeks

> Ich habe noch nie bei solchen Tests gelogen.....

 Hättest du es gemacht, wär es ja auch noch teurer geworden....  :c_laugh:

----------


## lucy230279

@falke, 
so war es ja auch net gemeint, meinte eher, dass ich überrascht war, nicht dass du lügst. :Smiley:

----------

